# John Deere 1025R



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey everybody lost my job back in May, been struggling ever since. Got a pretty good job now, but still not enough to make the payment on my tractor. So it's going up for sale.

It's a 2015 John Deere 1025R with front loader, backhoe, and 54" auto-connect mowing deck. This is how it came when I bought it. I financed right at $25000.00 I have put a Piranha tooth bar on the loader. I also have a ditch bucket for it also. Both are from BXpanded. I have a 48" bush hog too. I'm asking $17,500.00 for everything. I can deliver within 50 miles or so. I live in a pretty out of the way place, called Hurley, Virginia. If anyone's interested just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Is it really as easy to connect the attachments as this video shows?


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Not that easy, but not bad at all.


----------

